# Wazzup?



## Xin (Sep 18, 2007)

From southern california!

Kinda new with the Mantid keeping hobby, Im very well enjoying the beauty and entertainment by Mantids!


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 18, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 18, 2007)

hello , welcome to the forum, what ya got?


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 18, 2007)

Hello, and Welcome!


----------



## Rick (Sep 18, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Deutschherper (Sep 18, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Sparky (Sep 18, 2007)

Zup! wooo hoooo southern Cali!


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 19, 2007)

Welcome!


----------

